# Topics > Arts > Drawing and painting >  AxiDraw, drawing machine, Evil Mad Scientist Laboratories, Sunnyvale, California, USA

## Airicist

Contributors:

Evil Mad Science LLC

IJ Instruments Ltd.

axidraw.com

Home page - AxiDraw

----------


## Airicist

AxiDraw - writing signatures

Published on Oct 21, 2014




> Drawing some signatures - these were originally images and were traced over in Inkscape to form the drawing paths.

----------


## Airicist

Playlist "AxiDraw examples"

----------


## Airicist

"Introducing the AxiDraw"

by Windell Oskay
March 9, 2016

----------


## Airicist

AxiDraw personal writing and drawing machine writes for you

Published on Mar 16, 2016




> I can remember back when graduating high school my mom insisted that I handwrite and sign thank you notes to everyone who sent gifts. I can understand now why she did that, but at the time I thought it was some sort of punishment. I'm not a big fan of writing out anything and most folks likely use digital means to type out all their notes and messages these days.
> 
> 
> If you need to be able to hand write something in fancy form and you lack the penmanship to do so, a group appropriately called Evil Mad Scientist has a new machine called AxiDraw that might be perfect for you. The machine is a pen plotter that can write or draw on most flat surfaces. It is capable of writing or drawing with pens, markers, fountain pens, and other writing utensils.
> The writing head can extend beyond the machine making it able to draw on objects larger than the machine itself. The output from the robot looks handmade compared to items made with an inkjet or laser printer. The software behind the device is a free vector program called InkScape. The travel area of the machine is just a bit larger than US letter and A4 paper sizes and it can also write on smaller items like cards and envelopes.
> 
> The device is also open-source allowing you to create your own programs. AxiDraw might be just the thing that schools need for creating their own custom achievement certificates for kids that are more personalized than just printing names using a laser printer. Other uses include handmade invitations, drawings of people or animals in ink, cookie decorating with edible markers, and lots more. The AxiDraw sells for $450.

----------

